

IRS CANCELLED Contract with Email-Storage Firm Weeks After Lerner's HD Crash - lisptime
http://dailycaller.com/2014/06/22/irs-cancelled-contract-with-email-storage-firm-weeks-after-lerners-computer-crash/

======
lsh123
"Lois Lerner’s computer allegedly crashed in June 2011, just ten days after
House Ways and Means Committee chairman Rep. Dave Camp first wrote a letter
asking if the IRS was engaging in targeting of nonprofit groups. Two months
later, Sonasoft’s contract ended and the IRS gave its email-archiving
contractor the boot.

IRS official and frequent White House visitor Nikole Flax allegedly suffered
her own computer crash in December 2011, three months after the IRS ended its
relationship with Sonasoft."

Just curious what exactly was in these emails. Was it worse than Watergate?

~~~
mkempe
Yes, if the allegations are true, it's worse than Nixon's actions, because
Lerner and her acolytes went a bit further than _endeavors_ : "He has, acting
personally and through his subordinated and agents, endeavored to obtain from
the Internal Revenue Service, in violation of the constitutional rights of
citizens, confidential information contained in income tax returns for
purposes not authorized by law, and to cause, in violation of the
constitutional rights of citizens, income tax audits or other income tax
investigation to be initiated or conducted in a discriminatory manner." [1]

[1] Articles of Impeachment against Nixon

[http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/impeachments/nixon....](http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/impeachments/nixon.htm)

------
mkempe
Apart from the intriguing timelines and their political ramifications -- it's
strange to imagine that the IRS, of all agencies, would not set up and
maintain complete archives and backups. Or would somehow stop doing so.

Bonus question: How many other federal agencies operate like that?

